# Campmor



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered something on clearance on Monday morning and had it in my hands last night.  Great price and fast shipping!  It was so fast that the shipping confirmation came literally hours before it showed up.  It was not a huge order, nor a small order, but the standard shipping was so fast.  

I will definitely be back!  :beer:


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had very good service from them for years.

Their "Super Deals" section of their catalog  have some good deals too. 
Just placed an order for a hiking pack.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2011)

The store is about 20 minutes from my house, I have spend a lot there, great store.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2011)

andyzee said:


> The store is about 20 minutes from my house, I have spend a lot there, great store.



tHe dIS GoeS tHerE tOO


----------



## andyzee (Mar 16, 2011)

Steve used to work there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> tHe dIS GoeS tHerE tOO


 
 I think you meant that the Dis likes to go to this beloved institution.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think you meant that the Dis likes to go to this beloved institution.


:lol:


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2011)

It is a great store and a great company.  It takes me about 30 minutes to get to the store. I feel like a kid in a candy store there....all sorts of outdoor gear and clothing, camping equipment, biking, snow sports, etc. etc.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 17, 2011)

I've always been impressed with how quckly the ship your order and their shipping is quite reasonable.
I do my best not have to return stuff, and that's the true test of a catalog business.  I've rarely been disapointed with Campmore.
Less so with Sierra Trading Post. They can have great deals, but shipping is expensive and if you have to exchange something, the shipping costs can easily eat up the "deal".
I stopped buying from them.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 18, 2011)

Ditto with all the accolades...  Also like Sierra Trading Post, yet didn't hit the one outside Reno heading towards Tahoe.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Are these the guys with a catalog that looks like it was drawn with a pencil?


----------



## Euler (Mar 21, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Are these the guys with a catalog that looks like it was drawn with a pencil?



Nope...catalog is black and white newsprint.  Color photos of gear are available online, though.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Are these the guys with a catalog that looks like it was drawn with a pencil?



Yes there catalog does look like it was drawn and it is black and white.  I wonder why they still send it out after all of these years.

I also echo the props for products and shipping.  If I order something by noon I get it the next morning when I choose ground shipping.  I'm also only about 3 hours from their store, too.


----------



## crank (Mar 22, 2011)

I've always enjoyed perusing the Campmor catalog.  I remember one item in particular from a catalog years ago - Camouflage Toilet Paper.  The only copy describing it, "Why take any chances?"


----------

